

Ask HN: Is it worth to make promotions of your Apps?(XX% OFF sales) - zrgiu_

A hackaton project of ours turned out to be pretty successful. It&#x27;s an Android app which climbed the ranks quickly, now being in top 10 grossing in it&#x27;s category in most countries, a month after launch.<p>Our app costs $9.99, and we&#x27;re wondering if it would be worth putting it on sale (ex: $4.99 for a limited period). Two of us are already doing full-time support, and just doubling downloads for the same revenue wouldn&#x27;t make sense.<p>In your experience, is it healthy to put your app on sale ?<p>Thank you!
======
benologist
Cross-reference the data on www.appshopper.com with www.appannie.com ranking
information.

~~~
zrgiu_
Thanks! We've been using appannie.com, but their data simply doesn't answer
all the questions. Especially on how sales affect long-term and short-term
health of the app. Often sales attract bad reviews (people complaining they
paid too much before/after the sale), and often you can't really tell how much
the sale actually increased the revenue.

Appshopper is just for iOS for now. Thanks for the tip though!

